# All Male Mbuna tank?



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Hello all!
Has anyone ever had success with a 55 gal Ã¢â‚¬Å"All Male Mbuna tankÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## jonathansruelas (Aug 28, 2010)

i tried it when i barely got into the hobby and had no experience with cichlids of any kind. it was it the worst experience ever, always fighting, some of the smaller fish would hide, i would come and find one dead often and couldnt add any new fish. So much has past since then. :thumb: .. i wouldnt try it if i were you.


----------



## jonathansruelas (Aug 28, 2010)

esparzar1 said:


> Hello all!
> Has anyone ever had success with a 55 gal Ã¢â‚¬Å"All Male Mbuna tankÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Well I'm hoping to have a better experience than you did (sorry that it didn't turn out well for you)

But, like I said, most (all except 3) have been together for going on over a yr now. I have very little hiding and aggression. They still have some growing to do, which may be the reason that they are not as aggressive yet.

If worst come to worst I can always go to the boring and drab 3 species 1M 4F combo :lol: but I'm taking my chances and staying the current route, I appreciate your feedback 

Anyone else have some wonderful experiences with a all male mbuna tank in a 55 gal?


----------



## mgriffin (Aug 26, 2010)

im in the same kinda boat! same size tank too!
all of my fish are under 3" and all male which i can work out. those that i cant yet are too small.
i havnt got much agression yet apart from the boss marking his territory.
mine have been in ther for around 2 months and all is well.
you will soon see the chain of command in the tank and aslong as you dont do anything to drastically change this you should just keep going and get some stunning looking fish!!!
good luck!


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

I had a 55g all male set up a while back. If i remember correctly i had 10-11 fish. Fish ranged from 2"-4". It worked out pretty good most of the time. My flavus was hyper aggressive and would try and fight anyone and everyone. My socolofi was boss of the tank. No one would mess with him.

I ended up taking it down because i just wasnt a fan. I wanted to go back to groups. I like the look of that better.

Your tank could work but you might lose a fish or two and will probably have to send some fish to the hospital tank. There are some pretty aggressive fish in there that have similar body shapes.


----------



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

I really appreciate all the info :thumb: and I will keep all updated on the situation and status of the tank. The only problem fish right now is my socolofi. He is the bully but not the boss (if that makes sense) he does the most chasing out of all my fish. The Ice blue will occasionally give him a chase and set him straight. I do have a 30 gal that I use for hospital/quarantine but currently have not had to go that drastic. I know this is bending the rules to say the least, but I love the colorful fish and personalities. Hopefully everything will work out.


----------



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

GaFishMan,

May I ask what species you had when you had your set-up? I'm attempting to have species that are not too similar in color. The difference in shape is almost impossible for mbuna. I only have one red top (until I get my Hongi), one vertical striped (saulosi) and only one horizontal striped (msobo)and most of the fish all have similar aggression/temperaments (nothing to mild or super aggressive). So I've tried to put some thought into the mix but of course there are some exceptions (the lab/acei are easily my least aggressive fish, their common temperament precedes them). IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m still learning and willing to take any criticism along the way :thumb:


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

An all-male mbuna 55 gallon tank is definitely a challenge. I've heard of success stories in a 75 gallon tank, but I don't think I've heard of any other longterm successes in something as small as a 55.

Likely, your stocklist works because the fish grew up together (which really makes a big difference). Adding the Hongi might work, but I'd bet that the Hongi would be the target of a lot of aggression. If you try it, be prepared to keep a close eye on him and get him out if you see him with nipped fins or hiding up in the corners.

Lowering the temperature a degree or two and keeping the lights totally off for the first few days after the Hongi is introduced may help ease him in.

I'd probably leave the socolofi in so long as he isn't causing any damaged fins or fish hiding up in the corners.

Never heard of a "Pseudotropheus Pilot." Do you have a picture?

Good luck!


----------



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Kanorin said:


> An all-male mbuna 55 gallon tank is definitely a challenge. I've heard of success stories in a 75 gallon tank, but I don't think I've heard of any other longterm successes in something as small as a 55.
> 
> Likely, your stocklist works because the fish grew up together (which really makes a big difference). Adding the Hongi might work, but I'd bet that the Hongi would be the target of a lot of aggression. If you try it, be prepared to keep a close eye on him and get him out if you see him with nipped fins or hiding up in the corners.
> 
> ...


My bad...I'm a little dyslexic...lol, I meant to say Pseudotropheus Polit 

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=914


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

esparzar1 said:


> GaFishMan,
> 
> May I ask what species you had when you had your set-up?


If i can remember them all. Its been over a year since i took it down: acei (yellow tail), albino socolofi, red zebra, yellow lab, hongi, yellow daktari, greshakei, maingano, flavus, saulosi, & some type of elongatus.


----------



## jonathansruelas (Aug 28, 2010)

esparzar1 said:


> Well I'm hoping to have a better experience than you did (sorry that it didn't turn out well for you)
> 
> But, like I said, most (all except 3) have been together for going on over a yr now. I have very little hiding and aggression. They still have some growing to do, which may be the reason that they are not as aggressive yet.
> 
> ...


 :thumb: good luck..


----------



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

GaFishMan1181 said:


> esparzar1 said:
> 
> 
> > GaFishMan,
> ...


Good to know that you had some success with the set-up. My list is very similar to that....thanks for the info.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

Well i did have some success but i only had it set up for like 4-5 months. I wouldnt call an all male tank a success unless it has been together for 1.5-2 years.


----------



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

GaFishMan1181 said:


> Well i did have some success but i only had it set up for like 4-5 months. I wouldnt call an all male tank a success unless it has been together for 1.5-2 years.


Most of mine (except the polit/msobo/saulosi) have been together for over a yr. So far, so good!


----------

